# [SOLVED] Print Spooler Won't Keep Running



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi all. 

I was having trouble with my printer a while back and finally figured out that this was due to the print spooler not running. 

Well, I went into services and set it to "automatically" run (it was on "manual"). It will work for like a day (even if I shut-down and restart), but then it reverts back to manual after a day to a few days. 

It never did this before. Can you guys help me get it back to normal?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, could be a problem with the depend on service should be RPCSS copy and paste all below in code box into a cmd prompt. Go to start ,all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator " at the prompt copy paste:-


```
regedit /e C:\Note.txt " HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler " & start notepad C:\note.txt
```
Paste the notepad outcome here.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

It says "cannot find the C/:note.txt file"


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, if your OS is on a different drive change the C to that drive


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

I don't think I have another drive.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, lets do this again copy and paste all below in code box to an elevated CMD prompt (ie as admin)


```
regedit /e C:\Note.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler" & start notepad C:\note.txt
```
If windows says it cannot find c:\note.txt and it offers to create it for you say yes. You may have to run the command again.

This is what cmd should look like:-


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>regedit /e C:\Note.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler" & start notepad C:\note.
txt

C:\Windows\system32>
```


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, to make this easier copy and paste all below into notepad then in notepad select "file" then "save as" in the save as box call it spool.bat and save to desktop. Locate the saved file and right click it select "run as administrator", copy the notepad outcome here.



reg query "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler" > %temp%\usershell1.txt & start notepad %temp%\usershell1.txt


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, I'm sorry to get back so late. 

Anyway, I deleted everything epson in my computer and reinstalled everything from the disk that came with my printer. 

However, the spooler still reverted back to manual and turned off after a few days. I just ran an update today and it installed updated drivers for the printer and scanner. I then reset the spooler to automatic. 

I just did the operation you described and it worked this time! here it is: 



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler]
> "DisplayName"="Print Spooler"
> ...


Thanks for any help.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

I restarted my computer about 5 times, and the spooler stayed on automatic. Now, I just checked it and it says it's "started" but that it's now manual. 

Apparently, there's something wrong with my spooler.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, copy all in the code box in your post#8 to notepad then in notepad select "file" then "save as" call it spools.reg and save to desktop this will give us a backup just in case.

Now run the attached .zip file it will return a spool.reg file right click on this and select *Merge* This will return your registry spools service to default set spool service to "Automatic" and restart, monitor and see how you go.

View attachment Spool.zip


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

I just did it, Jenae. I'll keep you updated. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Well, I started it yesterday, and it was started and on auto, then I put the lid down, came back in the evening, and it was started on manual. When I started it this morning, it was "stopped" and on manual.

It seemed to stay good for a day or two, then revert back.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, lets see what you have in explorer Open a cmd prompt as admin and copy paste this. Post the notepad outcome here:-


```
dir /s /a "c:\windows\system32\spool" > c:\find.txt & start notepad c:\find.txt
```
Press enter


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Volume in drive C has no label.
Volume Serial Number is 2228-7488

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool

09/16/2009 08:04 PM <DIR> .
09/16/2009 08:04 PM <DIR> ..
11/02/2006 08:53 AM <DIR> drivers
06/11/2011 10:06 AM <DIR> PRINTERS
11/02/2006 08:37 AM <DIR> prtprocs
11/02/2006 08:53 AM <DIR> SERVERS
06/15/2011 08:59 PM 15,516 spooler.xml
06/15/2011 10:32 PM 8,192 SpoolerETW.etl
11/02/2006 08:37 AM <DIR> tools
2 File(s) 23,708 bytes

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers

11/02/2006 08:53 AM <DIR> .
11/02/2006 08:53 AM <DIR> ..
06/06/2011 02:34 PM <DIR> color
11/02/2006 08:53 AM <DIR> IA64
06/08/2011 08:58 AM <DIR> w32x86
11/02/2006 08:53 AM <DIR> x64
0 File(s) 0 bytes

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\color

06/06/2011 02:34 PM <DIR> .
06/06/2011 02:34 PM <DIR> ..
09/18/2006 05:35 PM 1,058 D50.camp
09/18/2006 05:35 PM 1,079 D65.camp
01/15/2007 02:52 PM 72,000 Epson IJ Printer 07.icc
01/24/2007 01:00 AM 444 ewgray18.icm
01/24/2007 01:00 AM 444 ewgray22.icm
01/24/2007 01:00 AM 628 ewrgb18.icm
02/02/2006 02:20 AM 8,708 ewsrgb.icm
09/18/2006 05:35 PM 797 Graphics.gmmp
09/18/2006 05:35 PM 838 MediaSim.gmmp
11/04/2008 04:10 AM 200,580 nx410_r.icc
09/18/2006 05:35 PM 786 Photo.gmmp
09/18/2006 05:35 PM 822 Proofing.gmmp
05/21/2009 08:31 PM 218,103 RSWOP.icm
09/18/2006 05:35 PM 3,144 sRGB Color Space Profile.icm
09/18/2006 05:36 PM 17,155 wscRGB.cdmp
09/18/2006 05:36 PM 1,578 wsRGB.cdmp
16 File(s) 528,164 bytes

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\IA64

11/02/2006 08:53 AM <DIR> .
11/02/2006 08:53 AM <DIR> ..
0 File(s) 0 bytes

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86

06/08/2011 08:58 AM <DIR> .
06/08/2011 08:58 AM <DIR> ..
06/08/2011 08:58 AM <DIR> 3
11/10/2008 12:41 PM 864,144 msonpdrv.dll
11/10/2008 12:41 PM 67,472 msonpui.dll
06/08/2011 09:03 AM <DIR> PCC
2 File(s) 931,616 bytes

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3

06/08/2011 08:58 AM <DIR> .
06/08/2011 08:58 AM <DIR> ..
11/28/2007 05:15 AM 172,032 EBAPI4.DLL
12/07/2007 06:06 AM 45,056 EBPBIDI.DLL
01/20/2008 10:34 PM <DIR> en-US
07/15/2008 03:17 AM 295,424 EPSET32.DLL
10/14/2008 07:44 PM 309,144 E_DUPA30.EXE
10/15/2008 03:02 AM 7,168 E_DUPA3E.DLL
10/27/2008 06:00 AM 477,696 E_FABRFCA.DLL
10/28/2008 06:00 AM 3,538 E_FAIFFCA.DAT
09/30/2008 01:00 AM 166,400 E_FAIRFCA.DLL
11/15/2007 05:02 AM 175,616 E_FAMTFCA.EXE
12/04/2008 06:00 AM 725,504 E_FAPRFCA.DLL
08/31/2007 09:32 AM 75,776 E_FAREFCA.DLL
10/27/2008 05:05 AM 171,008 E_FARNFCA.EXE
09/12/2008 05:02 AM 131,584 E_FASKFCA.DLL
01/13/2009 01:27 AM 647,168 E_FASOFCA.DLL
12/04/2008 06:00 AM 50,176 E_FASRFCA.DLL
10/01/2008 06:00 AM 199,680 E_FATIFCA.EXE
11/13/2006 01:00 AM 23,552 E_FAUDFCA.DLL
12/07/2007 06:03 AM 42,496 E_FBA6FCA.DLL
11/28/2007 05:15 AM 172,032 E_FBAPFCA.DLL
12/17/2007 01:03 AM 177,152 E_FBCSFCA.EXE
09/17/2008 07:00 AM 612 E_FBIDFCA.LMD
12/07/2007 06:06 AM 45,056 E_FBL6FCA.DLL
12/03/2008 08:10 AM 21,000 E_FCF0FCA.CFG
12/16/2008 01:00 AM 1 E_FCF0FCA.DEV
06/03/2008 04:02 AM 393,728 E_FCONFCA.DLL
07/28/2008 05:00 AM 94,208 E_FDSPFCA.DLL
10/23/2008 01:03 AM 16,384 E_FGEPFCA.DLL
04/24/2008 03:06 AM 23,040 E_FGRCFCA.DLL
10/27/2008 01:00 AM 502,272 E_FHBRFCA.DLL
11/21/2008 01:00 AM 86,659 E_FHLDRFCA.CHM
01/18/2007 04:20 AM 328,192 E_FHM0FCA.DLL
10/27/2008 01:00 AM 35,328 E_FHSRFCA.DLL
02/13/2007 04:20 AM 104,960 E_FHT0FCA.DLL
10/17/2008 10:50 AM 285,696 E_FHUTFCA.DLL
10/17/2008 10:50 AM 136,192 E_FHUTFCA.EXE
09/16/2008 12:00 AM 10,076 E_FINSFCA.DAT
11/02/2006 07:21 AM 319,456 E_FINSFCA.DLL
10/22/2008 07:05 AM 804,784 E_FINSFCA.EXE
11/25/2008 04:00 AM 659,968 E_FJBCFCA.DLL
10/03/2008 01:00 AM 522 E_FLC1FCA.LMC
10/03/2008 01:00 AM 522 E_FLC2FCA.LMC
09/29/2008 01:00 AM 138,240 E_FLMWFCA.DLL
09/08/2008 05:00 AM 142,336 E_FMAIFCA.DLL
03/23/2007 04:20 AM 48,640 E_FMW0FCA.DLL
02/09/2007 03:00 AM 51 E_FPI1FCA.DAT
09/08/2008 04:00 AM 204,800 E_FPREFCA.EXE
09/08/2008 04:00 AM 626,688 E_FPRUFCA.DLL
03/05/2008 05:00 AM 19,456 E_FREDFCA.DLL
10/24/2008 04:20 AM 1,485,824 E_FSR0FCA.DLL
10/02/2008 08:01 AM 995,840 E_FUI1FCA.DLL
11/21/2008 06:00 AM 1,421,824 E_FUICFCA.DLL
11/21/2008 08:01 AM 210,432 E_FUIRFCA.DLL
11/21/2008 08:01 AM 300,032 E_FUIXFCA.DLL
11/25/2008 06:00 AM 5,349 E_FUIXFCA.XML
04/24/2009 06:06 AM 3,997 E_FVIFFCA.VIF
01/11/2007 04:02 AM 113,664 E_S40RP7.EXE
12/17/2007 04:00 AM 143,872 E_S40ST7.EXE
01/20/2008 10:25 PM 964,608 JNWDRV.dll
01/20/2008 10:25 PM 83,968 jnwdui.dll
11/10/2008 12:41 PM 864,144 msonpdrv.dll
11/10/2008 12:41 PM 67,472 msonpui.dll
11/02/2006 08:42 AM <DIR> mui
04/11/2009 02:28 AM 779,264 mxdwdrv.dll
08/02/2009 10:41 PM 58,096 mxdwdui.BUD
04/11/2009 02:28 AM 198,656 mxdwdui.dll
11/02/2006 08:36 AM 67,628 mxdwdui.gpd
11/02/2006 08:36 AM 42 mxdwdui.ini
01/20/2008 10:23 PM 23,812 STDDTYPE.GDL
01/20/2008 10:23 PM 14,362 STDNAMES.GPD
01/20/2008 10:23 PM 59,116 STDSCHEM.GDL
01/20/2008 10:23 PM 2,278 STDSCHMX.GDL
06/08/2011 09:02 AM <DIR> temp
04/11/2009 02:28 AM 372,736 UNIDRV.DLL
01/20/2008 10:23 PM 21,225 unidrv.hlp
04/11/2009 02:28 AM 744,448 unidrvui.dll
04/11/2009 02:24 AM 761,344 UNIRES.DLL
04/11/2009 02:28 AM 1,675,776 XPSSVCS.DLL
75 File(s) 20,556,878 bytes

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\en-US

01/20/2008 10:34 PM <DIR> .
01/20/2008 10:34 PM <DIR> ..
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,072 ALPSRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 5,120 BRCI02UI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 5,120 BRCI03UI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 6,144 BRCI04UI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,560 BRCL00UI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 5,120 BRCL01UI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,072 BRCLR.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,072 BRCLR0.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,072 BRCLR00.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 4,096 BRCLR01.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,560 BRCLR0UI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,560 BRCLRUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 21,504 BRHLRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 10,240 BRHLUI05.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,584 BRMZUI03.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,560 BROTHER.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,560 BROTHUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 10,240 BRUUI13A.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,072 CN10000.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,584 CN10001.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 CN10002.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,072 CN1600.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,584 CN1601.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 CN1602.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,072 CN1760E0.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,072 CN1760E1.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 CN1760E2.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,584 CN2000.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 5,120 CN2001.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 CN2002.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,072 CN3000.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 4,608 CN3001.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 CN3002.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM  3,072 CN32600.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 4,608 CN32601.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 CN32602.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,072 CN50000.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 4,608 CN50001.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 CN50002.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,072 CN6000.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 4,608 CN6001.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 CN6002.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,584 CNB240.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 4,608 CNB4300.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 4,608 CNB4400.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 4,608 CNB4650.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 4,608 CNB50.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNB5500.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 4,608 CNB80.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR073.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR101.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR103.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR105.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR108.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR112.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR114.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR116.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR118.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR124.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR126.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR128.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR130.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR132.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR136.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR140.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR147.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR149.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR151.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR153.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR155.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR156.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR157.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR158.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR163.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR165.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR167.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR168.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR170.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR172.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR174.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR176.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR178.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR180.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR183.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR187.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR188.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR189.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR191.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR193.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR195.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR198.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR200.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR205.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR206.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR208.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR210.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR214.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR217.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR218.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR220.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR221.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR223.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR225.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR226.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR230.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR233.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR234.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR237.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR238.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR239.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR240.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR241.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR243.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR250.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR251.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR252.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR253.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR254.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR256.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR258.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR260.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR261.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR263.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR265.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR266.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR267.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR270.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR271.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR273.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR274.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR_YA.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR_YB.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR_YD.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR_YE.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR_YF.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR_YG.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR_YH.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBBR_YI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 4,096 CNBJCRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 25,088 CNBJUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 47,616 CNBJUI2.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBMR151.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBMR180.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBMR182.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBMR183.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBMR185.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBMR214.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBMR230.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBMR256.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBMR258.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP1500.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP2000.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP2100.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP2500.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP254.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP2600.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP26CP.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP3100.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP3200.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP3500.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP400.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP401.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP401P.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP402.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP402P.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP410.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP450.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBPCOMM.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBPF860.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBPGR01.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBPGR02.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBPGR03.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBPGR05.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBPGR08.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 CNBPV3.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_151.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_153.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_155.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_156.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_157.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_158.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_163.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_165.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_167.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_168.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_170.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_172.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_174.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_176.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_178.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_180.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_183.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_186.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_188.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_190.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_192.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_194.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_198.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_200.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_205.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_206.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_208.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_210.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_214.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_217.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_218.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_220.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_221.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_223.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_225.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_226.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_230.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_233.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_234.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_237.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_238.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_239.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_240.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_241.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_243.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_250.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_251.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_252.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_253.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_254.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_256.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_257.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_260.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_261.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_263.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_264.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_265.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_266.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_267.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_270.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_271.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_272.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_273.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,048 CNBP_278.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_YA.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_YB.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_YD.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_YE.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_YF.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_YG.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_YH.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 CNBP_YI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 CNLBPRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 12,800 CNN0P5RC.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 CNN0P5UI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,560 CT9RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 DECOMU.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 4,096 DEPCLRC.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 DICONRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 6,144 DLUXU001.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 39,424 EP0LGR00.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 36,864 EP0NGR00.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,584 EP0NLMUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 121,344 EP0NOE01.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 120,832 EP0NOE02.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 119,808 EP0NOE03.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 120,832 EP0NOE04.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 119,808 EP0NOE05.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 119,808 EP0NOE07.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 119,808 EP0NOE09.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 119,808 EP0NOE10.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 119,808 EP0NOE12.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 120,320 EP0NOE13.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 123,392 EP0NOE16.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 120,320 EP0NOE17.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 72,192 EP0NOE20.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 27,648 EP0NUI60.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 4,608 EP24RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,072 EP2BRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,072 EP9BRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 4,096 EP9RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 4,608 EPCL5RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,560 EPCL5UI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 11,264 EPNDRV01.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 7,680 EPNGUI10.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 7,680 EPNGUI30.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 7,680 EPNGUI40.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 12,800 EPNUTX22.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 6,144 ESCP2RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,584 FU24RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,584 FUPCLRES.DLL.mui
01/20/2008 10:25 PM 176,128 FXSRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 7,680 FXUCU001.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 HPCABOUT.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,584 HPCCLJUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 8,192 HPCSTR.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 5,120 HPDJRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 12,288 HPF880AL.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 5,120 HPF900AL.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 13,824 HPF940AL.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 HPFIME50.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 6,144 HPFUI50.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 HPOEMUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 10,240 HPV600AL.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 14,336 HPV700AL.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 10,752 HPV800AL.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 12,288 HPV820AL.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 12,288 HPV880AL.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 6,144 HPVUI50.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 12,288 HPWM50AL.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 21,504 HPZ3ALHN.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 5,120 HPZEVLHN.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 14,336 HPZLALHN.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 18,944 HPZLSLHN.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,584 HPZPRLHN.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 47,104 HPZUILHN.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,560 IB238RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,072 IB239RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,560 IBPPDRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 16,384 jnwdui.dll.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 6,144 JP350RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 5,120 LMOPTRA.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,072 LMPCLRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,584 LXAASRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 15,360 LXAASUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,584 LXACSRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 15,360 LXACSUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,584 LXADSRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 15,360 LXADSUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,584 LXAESRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 15,360 LXAESUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,584 LXCASRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 15,360 LXCASUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,560 LXFMPRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,584 LXMASRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 15,360 LXMASUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,584 LXMDSRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 15,360 LXMDSUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 7,168 LXPCLRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 27,648 LXPCLUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 30,208 LXPSUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,584 LXROSRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 15,360 LXROSUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,584 LXSYSRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 15,360 LXSYSUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 7,680 LXXLRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 27,648 LXXLUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 9,216 MLTRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 8,192 Mn350620.Dll.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 8,704 MNW2KXLN.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,072 NC24RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 4,096 OD9IBRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,072 OK9IBRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,072 OKB0URES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 6,144 OKC0URES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 6,656 OKC1URES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 4,096 OKD24RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,072 OKI24RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 4,096 OKI9RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 8,704 OKINTRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 5,120 OKIPAGE.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 OKM24RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,072 OKSIDM9.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 4,608 OPTEURES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 4,096 OPTRARES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 PA24RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,072 PA24W9X.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 PA9RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,072 PA9W9X.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 7,168 PCL4RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 18,944 PCL5ERES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 18,944 PCL5URES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 4,608 PCLEURES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,560 PCLXL.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 14,848 PS5UI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 4,608 PSCRIPT5.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 8,704 RIAFRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 29,696 RIAFUI1.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 29,696 RIAFUI2.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 6,656 RICOHRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 29,696 RIPSUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 SEK9RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 17,408 SHAR_RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 4,096 SMPCLRC.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,560 ST924RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 2,560 STPOSUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 10,240 STPOSUNI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 T3016.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 TLY3RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 TLY5CRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,072 TTYRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 5,632 TTYUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 TY2X4RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 11,776 UNIDRVUI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 9,216 UNIRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 WP24RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,072 WP9RES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,072 XHM3_0UI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 27,136 XM3_0L.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,048 XM3_0SMU.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 13,312 XM3_0UI.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 XM4500P.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 XM5500P.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 XM6250P.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 XM6300P.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 XM7400P.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 XM7750P.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 XM8400P.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 XM8500P.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 2,560 XMC2424P.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,584 XPCLRES1.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 3,072 XRPCLRES.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 5,120 XRXWM2.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 14,336 XUIM750.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 14,336 XUIM760.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 112,640 XWPR_A.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 6,656 XXRES_A.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 91,648 XXSTR_A.DLL.mui
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 22,016 XXUI1.DLL.mui
414 File(s) 3,876,864 bytes

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\mui

11/02/2006 08:42 AM <DIR> .
11/02/2006 08:42 AM <DIR> ..
11/02/2006 08:42 AM <DIR> 0409
0 File(s) 0 bytes

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\mui\0409

11/02/2006 08:42 AM <DIR> .
11/02/2006 08:42 AM <DIR> ..
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 6,195 CN1000.HLP
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 6,248 CN160.HLP
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 6,550 CN1760E.HLP
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 8,837 CN200.HLP
11/02/2006 08:41 AM  7,506 CN300.HLP
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 9,221 CN3260.HLP
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 7,992 CN5000.HLP
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 7,784 CN600.HLP
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 25,645 CNBJHLP.HLP
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 33,489 CNBJHLP2.HLP
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 123,185 CNBMH.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 35,446 CNBSH.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 122,632 CNN0P5HP.CHM
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 33,841 EP0LHP00.CHM
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 35,378 EP0NHP00.CHM
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 13,193 EPNGUI11.HLP
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 21,866 HPCLJX.HLP
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 11,494 HPFDJ200.HLP
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 11,494 HPVDJ200.HLP
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 139,889 HPZENLHN.CHM
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 26,038 PSCRIPT.HLP
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 10,522 RIAFUI.HLP
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 13,690 SML3560.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 14,387 TTYUI.HLP
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 21,225 UNIDRV.HLP
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 111,138 XB55L_A.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 139,907 XB55P_A.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 119,805 XD440L_A.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 139,549 XD440P_A.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 132,046 XD490L_A.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 149,784 XD490P_A.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 139,574 XD555L_A.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 68,646 XEROXDP.HLP
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 14,441 XM750.HLP
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 172 XRX6300.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 172 XRX7400.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 172 XRX8500.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 151,084 XW40CL_A.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 156,535 XW40CP_A.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 149,518 XW55L_A.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 160,003 XW55P_A.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 137,148 XW90L_A.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 149,389 XW90P_A.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 198,806 XXPCLH_A.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 198,172 XXPSH_A.CHM
11/02/2006 08:41 AM 48,496 XXWH1HLP.HLP
46 File(s) 3,118,304 bytes

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\temp

06/08/2011 09:02 AM <DIR> .
06/08/2011 09:02 AM <DIR> ..
0 File(s) 0 bytes

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\PCC

06/08/2011 09:03 AM <DIR> .
06/08/2011 09:03 AM <DIR> ..
06/08/2011 09:03 AM 7,492,484 e_df1fca.inf_42e11577.cab
09/29/2009 03:29 PM 4,017,473 ntprint.inf_fceaf475.cab
09/29/2009 03:29 PM 85,633 prnms001.inf_307fbde5.cab
3 File(s) 11,595,590 bytes

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64

11/02/2006 08:53 AM <DIR> .
11/02/2006 08:53 AM <DIR> ..
0 File(s) 0 bytes

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool\PRINTERS

06/11/2011 10:06 AM <DIR> .
06/11/2011 10:06 AM <DIR> ..
0 File(s) 0 bytes

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool\prtprocs

11/02/2006 08:37 AM <DIR> .
11/02/2006 08:37 AM <DIR> ..
10/23/2008 06:39 AM <DIR> w32x86
0 File(s) 0 bytes

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool\prtprocs\w32x86

10/23/2008 06:39 AM <DIR> .
10/23/2008 06:39 AM <DIR> ..
11/02/2006 08:42 AM <DIR> en-US
11/02/2006 08:35 AM 22,528 jnwppr.dll
10/26/2006 10:56 PM 33,104 msonpppr.dll
2 File(s) 55,632 bytes

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool\prtprocs\w32x86\en-US

11/02/2006 08:42 AM <DIR> .
11/02/2006 08:42 AM <DIR> ..
11/02/2006 08:40 AM 3,584 LMPRTPRC.DLL.mui
1 File(s) 3,584 bytes

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool\SERVERS

11/02/2006 08:53 AM <DIR> .
11/02/2006 08:53 AM <DIR> ..
0 File(s) 0 bytes

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool\tools

11/02/2006 08:37 AM <DIR> .
11/02/2006 08:37 AM <DIR> ..
09/29/2009 03:23 PM <DIR> Microsoft XPS Document Writer
0 File(s) 0 bytes

Directory of c:\windows\system32\spool\tools\Microsoft XPS Document Writer

09/29/2009 03:23 PM <DIR> .
09/29/2009 03:23 PM <DIR> ..
04/11/2009 02:28 AM 198,656 mxdwdui.dll
11/02/2006 08:36 AM 67,628 mxdwdui.gpd
11/02/2006 08:36 AM 42 mxdwdui.ini
04/11/2009 02:34 AM 9,906 prnms001.cat
11/02/2006 08:36 AM 2,086 prnms001.inf
5 File(s) 278,318 bytes

Total Files Listed:
566 File(s) 40,968,658 bytes
56 Dir(s) 229,487,067,136 bytes free


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Thanks a lot for all of your help.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
net stop spooler
```
 (press enter) 

Then go to programs and features and uninstall your printer software, if prompted to restart do so, however when restarted run the cmd above again, so the spooler service is stopped. 

Reinstall the printer drivers.

Go to start and type services.msc press enter set the print spooler service to automatic and restart computer.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

I've actually done the uninstall/reinstall before, although I must confess that I'm unsure if the spooler was stopped or not during this process. Actually, I just remembered that it has to be running to install it, so it was probably running. 

Anyway, I looked in event viewer and found this error: 



> Log Name: System
> Source: Microsoft-Windows-PrintSpooler
> Date: 6/15/2011 8:57:16 PM
> Event ID: 19
> ...


I had done some cleaning in my system a while ago and I believe I deleted one-note (I never use it), but I know I deleted Office Free Trial, and that may have been part of One-note. Do you think this error is a clue to why the service keeps stopping?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, certainly does help use this link to uninstall your office suite:-

How do I uninstall Office 2003, Office 2007 or Office 2010 suites if I cannot uninstall it from Control Panel?

In addition make sure under services your log on is set this way:-


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

I checked the "log on" and it is set how you show. I looked in "programs and features" and the only thing there is Office Power Point Viewer 2007. I believe I uninstalled Office with Revo Uninstaller pro a few months ago.

I downloaded the Office 2007 Microsoft Fixit and when I ran it, what looks like command prompt widow opens and then closes as fast as it opened....then nothing. Perhaps this means that I completely uninstalled it? 

Oddly enough, when I look in "programs and features," I don't see anything "One Note," but I have a "One Note" folder in my Documents folder?

Thanks a lot for your dedication in helping me to solve this issue.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, well we now have to do a bit of work looks like One Note installed a device prt driver, unfortunately if corrupt can effect spooler as can a corrupt actual driver. To find it we need to expand the source for environment variables.

Go to computer and right click over in the top left select "Advanced system settings" then from the below box select "Advanced"










Select Environment Variables

In the Variables box under System variables select "New" in the box type this:-










OK and OK out. Go to search and type devmgmt.msc press enter, device manager will open. Expand the "View" menu and select "show hidden devices"
Now when you expand the tree ALL hidden devices will show, you will need to look for the "one note" errant entry the hidden one's have a transclucent Icon as opposed to active which have a full color Icon.

When you find it right click select properties should confirm it is the right one then go back right click again and select Uninstall. May have to restart computer for it to take effect.

Also and this is so we can learn go to search and type:- control folders under "View" put a check in Show hidden files and folders" and uncheck "hide protected system files (recommended) ... you can go back and undo later. 

Now open windows explorer (the file manager) and copy paste this into the address bar:-
%APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo

See if there is any reference to one note here.

And could you run this cmd (go to start all programs accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator"


```
regedit /e C:\Note.txt "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell" & start notepad C:\note.txt
```
Post the notepad outcome here. The last two are not part of your problem however if you would be kind enough this will add to our knowledge regarding this.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, I did as you said, and here is a screenshot of the section I think would contain the onenote driver. I don't see it. However, I do notice that one of these "non plug and play" drivers has an alert symbol by it and the last pic shows what it says.








I went into control folders and set it like you said to, but when I paste your line into windows explorer, it says it cannot find anything. However, When I click onto the user:Joe (me) folder, this comes up. It shows both an appdata folder and a send-to folder. The AppData folder (top left), does seem to have anything that strikes my eye in it. The SendTo and Application Data (top center) folders give me a pop-up saying access in denied.







As for the cmd line, here is the notepad text:



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell]
> 
> ...


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

I wanted to let you know that I was able to access the sendto folder and the only contents are Skype, Mail Recipient, Desktop, Documents and a compressed (zipped) folder. 

I read this article. Then I did some digging and found some interesting things in Regedit and C-drive.

I found this under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print:







If you look at the file tree, you can see the three references to One Note under Monitors, Print Processors, and Drivers. Should I delete these?

Next I looked in the C: and checked the spooler (file-path in image) and both of those last two items (.dll) are One Note drivers. Could these be causing problems as well?









Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

I plugged in my printer and looked under "Printers" in the registry and found another OneNote presence


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, good to see you looking and learning by yourself. If you export the relevant keys I see no reason why they cannot be removed, you can always restore with your backup, if problems occur (shouldn't) just export the keys and save as .reg files save them to desktop.

The last post#23 has a priority default value 0 The active priority further down has the value 1 changing this to 0 would most likely be all you need to solve your problem. I would not remove the dll's as they may be shared.

Up to you, safe to remove all if backup done then I would.

NOTE:- The reference here is to the One Note keys leave all others. There probably are more one note references throught the registry they will be ignored by windows so don't worry.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*



jenae said:


> Hi, good to see you looking and learning by yourself. If you export the relevant keys I see no reason why they cannot be removed, you can always restore with your backup, if problems occur (shouldn't) just export the keys and save as .reg files save them to desktop.
> 
> The last post#23 has a priority default value 0 The active priority further down has the value 1 changing this to 0 would most likely be all you need to solve your problem. I would not remove the dll's as they may be shared.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your confirmation. I'm going the try the least-invasive method first (changing the value) and see how it goes. If it doesn't work, I'll have to just backup and uninstall.

Since that last registry key (with the value of 0) is in the Printers folder (which only appears when I've got the printer plugged into the computer), and I've had the service stop without having the printer plugged in, I'm not sure if it will help. I'll try it anyway.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Well, changing the value didn't work, so I guess I'm left with deleting the keys. 

To backup, do I have to export each key I'm going to delete, or is there a way I can just copy the parent "print" folder that has all of the keys in it? 

Thanks.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, parent folder is fine, good luck.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Thanks, I just deleted everything and reset the spooler. I'm going to clear the event logs and we'll see what happens.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Well, it switched off again. This time, though, the event log doesn't show the onenote error it was previously, so my registry edits must have been a step in the right direction. 

I should also note that this happened shortly after implementing the registry changes...I just got the time to post about now. 

This time, there is a message in the Event Viewer that says "The start type of the Print Spooler service was changed from auto start to demand start."

Here are the details that came with the message:

- <Event xmlns="*Error*">
- <System>
<Provider Name="*Service Control Manager*" Guid="*{555908D1-A6D7-4695-8E1E-26931D2012F4}*" EventSourceName="*Service Control Manager*" /> 

<EventID Qualifiers="*16384*">7040</EventID> 

<Version>0</Version> 

<Level>4</Level> 

<Task>0</Task> 

<Opcode>0</Opcode> 

<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 

<TimeCreated SystemTime="*2011-06-29T15:28:38.000Z*" /> 

<EventRecordID>244820</EventRecordID> 

<Correlation /> 

<Execution ProcessID="*0*" ThreadID="*0*" /> 

<Channel>System</Channel> 

<Computer>spike</Computer> 

<Security UserID="*S-1-5-18*" /> 

</System>


- <EventData>
<Data Name="*param1*">Print Spooler</Data> 

<Data Name="*param2*">auto start</Data> 

<Data Name="*param3*">demand start</Data> 

</EventData>


</Event>

Perhaps there is a setting in Service Control Manager that needs to be changed? 

Thanks for your continued help.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, few things to check open services and select the spools service right click select properties. Under log on make sure it is enabled under ALL hardware profiles. Then move to recovery:-
First Failure = Restart the the Service 
Second Failure = Restart the the Service 
Subsequent Failures = Restart the the Service 
Reset Fail count After = 120 
Restart Service after = 0 

OR as a workaround use the "run a program" copy this to notepad:-


```
net start spooler
```
 ... save as spool.bat and save to desktop then add it to the program to run:- ie.. C:\users\your user name\desktop\spool.bat

The other fear I have is that this action should not be occurring, so I think you might post over at the security forum (there is a virus that can cause this) 

Good luck


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, I did as you said. I did it the first way, through the "Properties" menu. 

Under hardware profiles, the only profile is "unlocked profile," which is enabled. 

You know, I've been thinking that it may be some type of virus, although I've had an anti virus active and did a scan with it not too long ago. 

I will post a thread in that forum if the problem persists. 

Thanks for your help. We'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Well, I just logged in and it's showing that the spooler has once again switched to manual and the event log shows the same message that it has been switched to demand start and offers the following details :

*-* *System* 

*-* *Provider* 


[ *Name*] Service Control Manager 


[ *Guid*] {555908D1-A6D7-4695-8E1E-26931D2012F4} 


[ *EventSourceName*] Service Control Manager


*-* *EventID* 7040 


[ *Qualifiers*] 16384



*Version* 0 


*Level* 4 


*Task* 0 


*Opcode* 0 


*Keywords* 0x80000000000000 

*-* *TimeCreated* 


[ *SystemTime*] 2011-07-02T22:58:33.000Z



*EventRecordID* 245589 


*Correlation* 

*-* *Execution* 


[ *ProcessID*] 0 


[ *ThreadID*] 0



*Channel* System 


*Computer* spike 

*-* *Security* 


[ *UserID*] S-1-5-18

*-* *EventData* 

*param1* Print Spooler 

*param2* auto start 

*param3* demand start

I will make a post in the security forum and see if that reveals anything. 

Thanks for any more suggestions.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, yes check the Virus possibility also (think how much you will know about services when this is over :grin

Open a command prompt as administrator and type:-


```
sc queryex spooler
```
 (press enter)

Something like this will return, make sure you have the service set to automatic and run this after it changes to manual :- (this is called verify) 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>sc queryex spooler

SERVICE_NAME: spooler
TYPE : 110 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS (interactive)
STATE : 4 RUNNING
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 1716
FLAGS :

Note:- the entry in red this is the correct default for automatic anything else tells us there is a problem, should return a 4 digit error code ( at cmd prompt):-

Type:-

```
net helpmsg exit_code
```
 (where exit_code is the 4 digit number of the error code) to display the meaning of the exit code.

Post back the outcome may give us some more clues... I cannot duplicate your error on my test machine so we rely on you.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

I tested a hunch I had and found it to be true. It resets to manual after I restart my computer. I restarted, went into services and hit F5 (refresh) a few times until it went from auto to manual.

I ran the cmd line you gave and everything seems to match the one in your post exactly except for the *PID 1736* which is slightly different than yours.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

OK, I had cut a lot of things from my startup using a program called Soulto. I just looked into it and saw something called STServices (blservice.exe) that was cut from the start-up. I reinstated it, set spooler to automatic, then restarted twice and the spooler is still on auto. 

However, I did a quick search on it an it doesn't seem to be an essential item, so maybe it was just a coincidence? 

Here are the items that are currently disabled (I don't think any of them should really be causing this spooler trouble, though): 

Bounjour
Intel Hot Keys
Windows Media Center
Apple Mobile
IFGX Tray
Rich Video Module 
Java Updater
LightScribe 
xaudio.exe
e fatifca.exe
HP Asset
HP update


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, what is the status of the BITS ( Background Intelligent Transfer Service) during this, should be started and set to automatic.

I am running out of ideas no doubt a repair install would most likely fix this, no data lost just SP's need to be uninstalled and updates downloaded again. Have you posted at security?

You could run Autoruns to get a good idea of what is starting and might be the cause.

Good Luck


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

It's started, but it is set to "automatic (delayed)." Should I try setting it to only automatic ?

I restarted several times yesterday, and the spooler stayed fine. However, when I turned it on this morning, it reverted to "manual" again. 

I have autoruns installed, could you give me an idea of things to look for? 

Also, I posted in security, but they said to wait until you run out of ideas. 

Thanks a lot for sticking with me on this, I really appreciate it.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, no delayed for BITS is default. Autoruns try the menu headings narrows the field. BTW to access help when you unzip the install you will see a html file or chm right click select properties and uncheck "blocked" help will now work. Procmon is another process explorer(from sysinternals same as autoruns) something is stopping the service at boot.

Open start search and type :- printmanagement.msc click on the returned have a look through this for any odd entries or drivers 

I would post back at the virus forum and say Jenae wants your system checked cannot find the problem .

Also try win+r key together and type msconfig in the run box select boot and check OS boot information and boot log. Restart and note any drivers as they load that hang, the boot log is located %SystemRoot%Ntbtlog.txt. Open in notepad.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Well, I checked all of the tabs in Autoruns, and even checked the "everything" tab, and the only boxes that aren't checked are some startup items that I had disabled (I listed those a post or 2 ago). I was going to post a copy-paste from a notepad save from autoruns, but it would have been simply too massive and looked pretty confusing.

I just downloaded procmon and have played around with it and looks like it will be a very useful tool for seeing what's going on with the spooler process. I set a filter to show all processes that have c:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe in the image path. Do you think this would be an appropriate filter for monitoring the what actions go on with the spooler?

I just reset it to automatic, so will try to get the procmon to capture what is going on when it resets to manual.

I typed in printmangement.msc into the search box and it said no items match your search? I used the search box that comes up when I press the start button. Should I have used a different one? 

I checked out boot in MSConfig and ti is as follows:

"No Gui boot" box is checked 

"Boot log" is not checked (should I check it?)

Timeout is 5 sec

Advanced Options:

"Number of Processors" is checked and set to 2

"Maximum Memory" is checked and set to 3072

Any boxes that I did not mention are not checked.

I did the %SystemRoot%Ntbtlog.txt search and it turned up noting. This may be because the "boot log" box in msconfig is not checked. If I'm wrong, could you perhaps give me a more detailed filepath to the boot log and I will try to locate it myself?

I should note that when the spooler shuts off, it isn't immediately when the desktop shows up, it's usually about a minuet or so after that. 

I will make the post in the security forum that said to. 

Believe it or not, I'm actually enjoying this process (not that I want it to continue lol), it's been a great learning experience. 

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

HI, yes one good aspect is an opportunity to learn (we both do). I want you to see if anything hangs when loading as you boot ( you will see this on the screen) so these two checked and reboot will tell us, the log will only be created when you have it checked.










In addition could you while in msconfig open "Services" and check "hide all Microsoft services", then uncheck half the remainder reboot wait to see if spools is effected ... trial and error to see what might be the cause you get the idea.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, I haven't done the boot log yet (it sometimes resets just if I put the lid down/let it go into sleep mode), but was able to capture the start-type change with process monitor. 

I checked the spooler and it was reset to man. then I looked in event log and it listed the time as 12:16:16 

I checked procmon for this time and it showed a set of processes that went through concerning the spooler. I initiated a filter that showed processes with "spooler" in the path. Then, I set it to highlight processes with a PID of 628 since this was the "process set" that seemed to occur when the start-type was changed. 

Interestingly, this set of processes also occurred at 10:00. However, the difference between the 10:00 and the 12:00 lies in the last lines. 

Look at the third, fourth, and fifth up from the bottom of the highlighted processes. From top down, you see that it asked for read/write access whereas in the other processes in only asks for read. 

Then, in the next 2 lines, you see that it is at ....spooler/start in the filepath and the first says RegQueryValue, then RegSetValue in the next line. Also, if you look at the "Details" category, you can see that it goes from "data: 2" in the first line to "Data 3" in the next. Event though this occurs at 12:16:17 and not the time one second earlier that is referred to in the event log, I'm inclined to believe that this is the point at which where the start-type changed. Prior to this, the processess showed ...spooler/start to have data 2, then after this, all of the PID628 processes showed it with a data 3. 










I'm sure you could probably deduce all of this (and much more) by looking at the screen shot, but I figured I'd point it out anyway.

One thing that I learned from this exercise that really surprised me was just how much went on in my computer even when it was sitting idle!

Let me know if you additional information for a particular process; I'll open properties and do a screenshot. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, value 2 is automatic, 3 is manual. Highlight the reg set value 3 and right click select "jump to" copy this key to desktop as a .reg file then right click on it select "edit" notepad will open copy it into here.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Here it is: 

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler]
"DisplayName"="Print Spooler"
"Group"="SpoolerGroup"
"ImagePath"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,\
74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,\
00,70,00,6f,00,6f,00,6c,00,73,00,76,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,00,00
"Description"="@%systemroot%\\system32\\spoolsv.exe,-2"
"ObjectName"="LocalSystem"
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"Start"=dword:00000003
"Type"=dword:00000110
"ServiceSidType"=dword:00000001
"RequiredPrivileges"=hex(7):53,00,65,00,54,00,63,00,62,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,\
00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,49,00,6d,00,70,00,65,00,\
72,00,73,00,6f,00,6e,00,61,00,74,00,65,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,\
00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,41,00,75,00,64,00,69,00,74,00,50,00,\
72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,43,00,68,\
00,61,00,6e,00,67,00,65,00,4e,00,6f,00,74,00,69,00,66,00,79,00,50,00,72,00,\
69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,4c,00,6f,00,61,\
00,64,00,44,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,65,00,72,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,\
6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,41,00,73,00,73,00,69,00,67,00,6e,\
00,50,00,72,00,69,00,6d,00,61,00,72,00,79,00,54,00,6f,00,6b,00,65,00,6e,00,\
50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,00,00
"FailureActions"=hex:00,34,9e,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,14,00,00,\
00,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"DependOnService"=hex(7):52,00,50,00,43,00,53,00,53,00,00,00,68,00,74,00,74,00,\
70,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Enum]
"0"="Root\\LEGACY_SPOOLER\\0000"
"Count"=dword:00000001
"NextInstance"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Performance]
"Collect"="PerfCollect"
"Collect Timeout"=dword:000007d0
"Library"="winspool.drv"
"Object List"="1450"
"Open"="PerfOpen"
"Open Timeout"=dword:00000fa0
"Close"="PerfClose"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Performance]]
@=""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Security]
"Security"=hex:01,00,14,80,78,00,00,00,84,00,00,00,14,00,00,00,30,00,00,00,02,\
00,1c,00,01,00,00,00,02,80,14,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,\
00,00,02,00,48,00,03,00,00,00,00,00,14,00,8d,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,\
05,0b,00,00,00,00,00,18,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,\
20,02,00,00,00,00,14,00,fd,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00,01,\
01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00

I hope this helps you.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, whats happening with the security forum the entry 

"Start"=dword:00000003 was set at 2 now it's 3 right click this entry select modify and set it to 2 restart computer and see what happens.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, I created the logs and posted them today. Also, I changed the registry value and restarted it. I'll try to capture anything that happens with it with the process manager.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, I'm sorry to reply late. I reset it from 2 to 3 in the registry, but it went back to manual after a day or so. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to capture the change in process monitor, so I went into the registry and changed it to auto again. This time, I was able to capture the startup-type change. 

The first picture below is of the reset. The second is activity concerning the spooler that happened before the first pic (you can see the time on 
the left)

















It doesn't always occur on start-up, either. Sometimes it's after I put the lid down, let it go into sleep/hibernation, and then activate it again.

I haven't gotten any replies yet in the security forum. It's been 48 hrs. and my post is on page 4. When I read the guidelines, they said to wait until 72 hrs. before I bump, so that will be tomorrow.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, followed the post over at security (your in good hands) first what version of Vista do you run (should have asked this long ago). Very important that you run the Norton removal tool :- (do this first)

Download and run the Norton Removal Tool to uninstall your Norton product | Norton Support

Now I noticed that your list of services running did not include Spooler OR BITS 
(background intelligence transfer)... this last one is important (I asked about it earlier) could you confirm your Vista version and run this again:-

Command prompt as admin post the notepad outcome here:-


```
net start>c:\find.txt & start notepad c:\find.txt
```


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, it says I have Windows Version 6.0 (build 6002: service pack 2)

I tried the Norton unintaller, but it said "extraction failed; file is corrupt."

Here's the notepad outcome

These Windows services are started:

Application Experience
Application Information
Avira AntiVir Guard
Avira AntiVir Scheduler
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Base Filtering Engine
CNG Key Isolation
COM+ Event System
Computer Browser
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Diagnostic System Host
Distributed Link Tracking Client
DNS Client
Extensible Authentication Protocol
Function Discovery Provider Host
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Group Policy Client
HP Health Check Service
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
IP Helper
IPsec Policy Agent
KtmRm for Distributed Transaction Coordinator
Multimedia Class Scheduler
Network Connections
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Plug and Play
Portable Device Enumerator Service
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
ReadyBoost
Recovery Service for Windows
Remote Access Connection Manager
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Secondary Logon
Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
Software Licensing
Soluto PCGenome Core Service
SSDP Discovery
Superfetch
System Event Notification Service
Tablet PC Input Service
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Telephony
Terminal Services
Themes
UPnP Device Host
User Profile Service
WebClient
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Windows Error Reporting Service
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0
Windows Search
Windows Time
Windows Update
WLAN AutoConfig
Workstation

The command completed successfully.

Now, I do have a registry back up file that I created when I ran Ccleaner in April before I uninstalled the Norton program that come with my computer, but I'm not sure if that would cause it to show up as a list of programs.

Perhaps when I uninstalled it (it was a trial I think), it left some traces behind.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, running any reg cleaner is not a good idea, they simply aren't necessary and there is a possibility they will remove an entry that is vital.

Try the Norton uninstall util again you may need to download it again.

Do you run Vista basic , vista home premium, vista enterprise, vista business or vista ultimate right click on "Computer" and select properties you will see at the top your windows version.

Back up your data as you may have to do a clean install to fix your problems

One more tool we can try, run this zip file and then copy the returned "silent runners.vbs" to your root drive (ie c: ) right click on it and select open. Say No to the extended prompt, wait till it finishes a text file will appear in C: "startup programs..." open in notepad and have a good look, at the end will be print monitors what does this say? Maybe post the whole thing here if you like. 

View attachment silent runners.zip


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, Chemist over in the virus-help section asked if you knew that I had ran CCleaner back in Apr?

I opened the zip file, copied it it to c: drive, but when I right-clicked > open, it says "Can't find script engine "VBScript" for script "C:\SilentRunners.vbs."

I deleted, downloaded, copied again, but got the same thing.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, I still don't know what version of vista you run? Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI) must be running in Services for Silent runners to work.

Yes I knew about the ccleaner (note my reference to registry cleaners) it is most likely too far back to consider a restore from ccleaners backup now....


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

I'm so sorry, I thought I had mentioned that I was running Widows Vista Home Premium in my last post, but I see that I didn't (was in a hurry). I will double-check on WMI and try your file again. 

On a side note, the spooler reverted to manual again. Here is a list of what Process Monitor showed was going on: 


Time of.... Process Name PID Operation Path Result Detail 

8:38:06.6319303 AM services.exe 628 RegOpenKey HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler SUCCESS Desired Access: Read
8:38:06.6319872 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\ImagePath BUFFER OVERFLOW Length: 12
8:38:06.6320102 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\ImagePath SUCCESS Type: REG_EXPAND_SZ, Length: 68, Data: %SystemRoot%\System32\spoolsv.exe
8:38:06.6320310 AM services.exe 628 RegOpenKey HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler SUCCESS Desired Access: Read
8:38:06.6320547 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Type SUCCESS Type: REG_DWORD, Length: 4, Data: 272
8:38:06.6320728 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Start SUCCESS Type: REG_DWORD, Length: 4, Data: 2
8:38:06.6320850 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\ErrorControl SUCCESS Type: REG_DWORD, Length: 4, Data: 1
8:38:06.6320966 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Tag NAME NOT FOUND Length: 16
8:38:06.6321119 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\DependOnService BUFFER OVERFLOW Length: 12
8:38:06.6321255 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\DependOnService SUCCESS Type: REG_MULTI_SZ, Length: 24, Data: RPCSS, http
8:38:06.6321380 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\DependOnGroup NAME NOT FOUND Length: 12
8:38:06.6321498 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Group BUFFER OVERFLOW Length: 12
8:38:06.6321626 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Group SUCCESS Type: REG_SZ, Length: 26, Data: SpoolerGroup
8:38:06.6321742 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\DisplayName BUFFER OVERFLOW Length: 12
8:38:06.6321868 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\DisplayName SUCCESS Type: REG_SZ, Length: 28, Data: Print Spooler
8:38:06.6321999 AM services.exe 628 RegCloseKey HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler SUCCESS 
8:38:06.6322132 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\ObjectName BUFFER OVERFLOW Length: 12
8:38:06.6322254 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\ObjectName SUCCESS Type: REG_SZ, Length: 24, Data: LocalSystem
8:38:06.6322379 AM services.exe 628 RegCloseKey HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler SUCCESS 
8:38:06.6322977 AM update.exe 3756 QueryFileInternalInformationFile C:\ProgramData\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\EVENTDB\avevtdb.dbe SUCCESS IndexNumber: 0x1300000000fd70
8:38:06.6323469 AM services.exe 628 RegOpenKey HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler SUCCESS Desired Access: Read
8:38:06.6323711 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\ImagePath BUFFER OVERFLOW Length: 12
8:38:06.6323851 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\ImagePath SUCCESS Type: REG_EXPAND_SZ, Length: 68, Data: %SystemRoot%\System32\spoolsv.exe
8:38:06.6324007 AM services.exe 628 RegOpenKey HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler SUCCESS Desired Access: Read
8:38:06.6324205 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Type SUCCESS Type: REG_DWORD, Length: 4, Data: 272
8:38:06.6324326 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Start SUCCESS Type: REG_DWORD, Length: 4, Data: 2
8:38:06.6324438 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\ErrorControl SUCCESS Type: REG_DWORD, Length: 4, Data: 1
8:38:06.6324554 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Tag NAME NOT FOUND Length: 16
8:38:06.6324661 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\DependOnService BUFFER OVERFLOW Length: 12
8:38:06.6324773 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\DependOnService SUCCESS Type: REG_MULTI_SZ, Length: 24, Data: RPCSS, http
8:38:06.6324891 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\DependOnGroup NAME NOT FOUND Length: 12
8:38:06.6325004 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Group BUFFER OVERFLOW Length: 12
8:38:06.6325106 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Group SUCCESS Type: REG_SZ, Length: 26, Data: SpoolerGroup
8:38:06.6325222 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\DisplayName BUFFER OVERFLOW Length: 12
8:38:06.6325326 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\DisplayName SUCCESS Type: REG_SZ, Length: 28, Data: Print Spooler
8:38:06.6325452 AM services.exe 628 RegCloseKey HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler SUCCESS 
8:38:06.6325572 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\ObjectName BUFFER OVERFLOW Length: 12
8:38:06.6325687 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\ObjectName SUCCESS Type: REG_SZ, Length: 24, Data: LocalSystem
8:38:06.6325822 AM services.exe 628 RegCloseKey HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler SUCCESS 
8:38:06.6327070 AM services.exe 628 RegOpenKey HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler SUCCESS Desired Access: Read
8:38:06.6328132 AM services.exe 628 RegCloseKey HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler SUCCESS 
8:38:06.6328979 AM services.exe 628 RegOpenKey HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler SUCCESS Desired Access: Read
8:38:06.6329252 AM services.exe 628 RegCloseKey HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler SUCCESS 
8:38:06.6329978 AM update.exe 3756 CreateFile C:\Windows\System32\en-US\user32.dll.mui SUCCESS Desired Access: Read Data/List Directory, Execute/Traverse, Read Attributes, Disposition: Open, Options: Non-Directory File, Complete If Oplocked, Attributes: N, ShareMode: Read, Write, Delete, AllocationSize: n/a, OpenResult: Opened
8:38:06.6330808 AM update.exe 3756 SetBasicInformationFile C:\Windows\System32\en-US\user32.dll.mui SUCCESS CreationTime: -1, LastAccessTime: -1, LastWriteTime: -1, ChangeTime: -1, FileAttributes: n/a
8:38:06.6331104 AM update.exe 3756 QueryAttributeTagFile C:\Windows\System32\en-US\user32.dll.mui SUCCESS Attributes: A, ReparseTag: 0x0
8:38:06.6331313 AM update.exe 3756 QueryFileInternalInformationFile C:\Windows\System32\en-US\user32.dll.mui SUCCESS IndexNumber: 0x1000000009fc0
8:38:06.6331516 AM update.exe 3756 CreateFileMapping C:\Windows\System32\en-US\user32.dll.mui FILE LOCKED WITH ONLY READERS SyncType: SyncTypeCreateSection, PageProtection: PAGE_READONLY
8:38:06.6331629 AM update.exe 3756 QueryStandardInformationFile C:\Windows\System32\en-US\user32.dll.mui SUCCESS AllocationSize: 20,480, EndOfFile: 17,920, NumberOfLinks: 2, DeletePending: False, Directory: False
8:38:06.6331933 AM update.exe 3756 CreateFileMapping C:\Windows\System32\en-US\user32.dll.mui SUCCESS SyncType: SyncTypeOther
8:38:06.6332925 AM services.exe 628 RegOpenKey HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler SUCCESS Desired Access: Read/Write
8:38:06.6333281 AM services.exe 628 RegQueryValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Start SUCCESS Type: REG_DWORD, Length: 4, Data: 2
8:38:06.6333476 AM services.exe 628 RegSetValue HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\Start SUCCESS Type: REG_DWORD, Length: 4, Data: 3
8:38:06.6334404 AM update.exe 3756 CreateFile C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcimage.dll SUCCESS Desired Access: Read Data/List Directory, Execute/Traverse, Read Attributes, Disposition: Open, Options: Non-Directory File, Complete If Oplocked, Attributes: N, ShareMode: Read, Write, Delete, AllocationSize: n/a, OpenResult: Opened
8:38:06.6335086 AM  services.exe 628 RegFlushKey HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler SUCCESS 
8:38:06.6335224 AM update.exe 3756 SetBasicInformationFile C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcimage.dll SUCCESS CreationTime: -1, LastAccessTime: -1, LastWriteTime: -1, ChangeTime: -1, FileAttributes: n/a
8:38:06.6335272 AM services.exe 628 FlushBuffersFile C:\Windows\System32\config\system SUCCESS 

Copy and paste this to notepad if it doesnt display properly in the post.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi,wonder why your AV is poking it's nose in here? I would disable Avira for a while and see what the results are.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, Chemist said that I have no viruses/malware affecting the spooler. 

I redownloaded the Norton removal tool and successfully removed the Norton leftovers. 

I enabled boot logging and restarted and did not notice any hanging during the load process. However, when I open the Start menu and type in %SystemRoot%Ntbtlog.txt, I get WindowsNtbtlog.txt, but when I click on it, the computer says that it cannot find the file. 

I also made sure WMI was running (it is set to auto), but still get the same error when trying to open silent "runners."

I will turn off the anitvir and then restart the spooler and see if that makes a difference. It may have been downloading updates when the spooler shut off, so that may be why it showed up in the processes. 

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, I was able to locate the bootlog. It's too lage to post, so I'll be including it as and attachment. 

I searched everywhere and could not find printmangement.msc. I did not see it in Adminstrative Tools, or as a snap-in in MMC. 

I looked in the "spooler" folder and spotted 2 .dll that belonged to OneNote which I forgot to delete and deleted them. 

I also looked at the spooler in the registry, and I noticed that for the "depend on" it was "RCPSS http." Should it have "http" on the end?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, the http is fine, that boot log cannot be right average is around 14-15 kb, not 5.5 mg. No your version of Vista doesn't have GPEDIT,(printmanagement) so don't worry about it.

At this stage, I would if I were you, run a repair install it is done from within windows and you will not lose any data. If you have the sp's then most likely you will need to uninstall them first, windows updates will need to be run after this.

If the problem continues I would ditch the printer for a newer one, I still suspect a printer driver issue.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, I figured out what the problem was. Windows will keep adding to the boot log after every boot. I deleted it, rebooted, and now it's back to normal size. Here is is:

Service Pack 2 7 26 2011 11:21:44.375
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\hal.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\kdcom.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\BOOTVID.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\acpi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WMILIB.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\BATTC.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\PCIIDEX.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\aliide.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\CLASSPNP.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\viaide.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\iastorv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ataport.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\lsi_scsi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\storport.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msahci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\hpcisss.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\adp94xx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\adpahci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\adpu160m.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\SCSIPORT.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\adpu320.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\djsvs.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\arc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\arcsas.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\elxstor.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\i2omp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\iirsp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\iteatapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\iteraid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\lsi_fc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\lsi_sas.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\megasas.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\megasr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mraid35x.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nfrd960.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ql2300.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ql40xx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sisraid2.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sisraid4.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\symc8xx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sym_hi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sym_u3.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\uliahci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ulsata.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ulsata2.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\vsmraid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msrpc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\wd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\Soluto.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\ecache.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\disk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunmp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd32.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\Rtlh86.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\athr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HpqKbFiltr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msiscsi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\CHDRT32.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HSXHWAZL.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HSX_DPV.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HSX_CNXT.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\modem.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\IntcHdmi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\RTSTOR.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ssmdrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avipbb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\WUSB54GCv3.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\OA004Vid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\OA004Ufd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgntflt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\parport.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mdmxsdk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\secdrv.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgntflt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys

I still haven't been able to get slienrunners to work. It keeps telling me it "cant find the script enging VBS script for it. I even ran "regsvr32 c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll" in cmd and it said it was successful. 

When I try to run it via CMD by typing "c:\>cscript.exe "Silent Runners.vbs"" it tells me that "access is denied." I even selected "run as administrator" on the cmd.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

It stopped again, so it must not be the AntiVir. I'm going to try your driver hunch and do an uninstall/reinstall of my printer driver. I got this article from the virus forum here on making sure all traces of the driver are erased.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, I'm sorry to reply so late. 

I went through the steps in this article to delete the traces of my Epson printer driver. Now the article said


> navigate to * %systemroot%\system32\spool\printers\ *and delete any files there. By default, this is where the _print spooler_ stores print files.
> navigate to * %systemroot%\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86* (%systemroot% is usually * Windows*, but it might be *winnt* or something else; this is set when the OS is installed).
> inside *w32x86*, there will be folders with the names *2* and *3* (one or more of these may be absent - not a problem)
> delete all of the files and sub-folders in each of the *2* and * 3* folders, but not the folders themselves


When I go in the 3 folder (there's no 2, but that's no problem) there are a dozen or so files, but I'm wary of deleting them since some seem to be Microsoft files (many of them .dll and .gdl extensions. The files were things like Microsoft Xps Document Writer, One Note Driver (I SHOULD delete these), Unidirver User Interface, Windows Journal Note Writer Driver, etc. I did not delete these. 

Anyway, the spooler still stopped. Now I never did reinstall the Epson Drivers, so I'm wondering if they really are the culprit. 

I should also note that when I uninstalled the Epson drivers from the control panel ("printers" folder), it said that Microsoft XPS Document Writer became my default driver. 

Do you think I should go back into the "3" folder in the Spooler\drivers folder and delete the aforementioned entries? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Do you think I should go back into the "3" folder in the Spooler\drivers folder and delete the aforementioned entries? 

Hi, yes they will be recreated when you install the printer drivers.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

OK, thanks. Also, do you think I should delete the Microsoft XPS Document Writer (my now-default driver) as well. Like from HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Environments\Windows NT x86\Drivers\Version-3\Microsoft XPS Document Writer?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, no that one is generic on every system leave it.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, I went in, deleted the contents of the "3" folder, then restarted the spooler and set it to automatic. 

However, it's back to manual again. Here is what the event log said: 
*-* *System* 

*-* *Provider* 


[ *Name*] Service Control Manager 


[ *Guid*] {555908D1-A6D7-4695-8E1E-26931D2012F4} 


[ *EventSourceName*] Service Control Manager


*-* *EventID* 7040 


[ *Qualifiers*] 16384



*Version* 0 


*Level* 4 


*Task* 0 


*Opcode* 0 


*Keywords* 0x80000000000000 

*-* *TimeCreated* 


[ *SystemTime*] 2011-08-08T14:26:43.000Z



*EventRecordID* 253304 


*Correlation* 

*-* *Execution* 


[ *ProcessID*] 0 


[ *ThreadID*] 0



*Channel* System 


*Computer* spike 

*-* *Security* 


[ *UserID*] S-1-5-18

*-* *EventData* 

*param1* Print Spooler 

*param2* auto start 

*param3* demand start
Now, I had never re-installed the printer driver, so I figured that this would test to see if it really was the driver that was causing this. However, when I look at the "Recovery" tab in the spooler, it has the following settings: 

First Failure, Second Failure, Subsequent Failures: Restart the service.

Reset Fail Count After 1 Days. 

Restart Service After 0 Minuets.

This looks like it may not be the driver that's at fault. I wish I would have had proc-mon running to capture what happened, but I didn't. Would you like me to reset it and then launch proc-mon to see what happens?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, yes


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, I started it and reset it to automatic, then it went back to automatic about 7 min. later. I created a logfile that I'm attaching that captures the change to manual and a little before that. I'm wondering if the Soluto program isn't causing me problems?

Also, when you read it, the filter that pops up may show 2 "green/include items," uncheck these and click OK (they were something I tried but didn't work too well and keep coming up by default).


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, well depends on how you set Soluto could not hurt to uninstall and test (I would not recommend it's use in any case, simply not needed) before that give the MS fix it a try:-


Printing problems and printing errors


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, sorry to get back late (been busy). I ran the fix-it and it restarted the spooler and reset it. It also said that I don't have a printer installed, but I know that and it shouldn't affect the spooler. I'll see if it stays on.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

It shut off again. I'm going to try uninstalling Soluto, now. I've heard others having trouble uninstalling it, so I may have to use Revo uninstaller to get rid of it, but that should be OK.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi

Open your Print spooler then upper left corner will see menu. File and UNCHECK WORK OFFLINE it will solve your problem.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, Cem is referring to the printers folder right click the installed printer and uncheck "use printer offline" which it is by default, should have nothing to do with your problem.

Also if in the printers folder you highlight the installed printer and use the "File" menu the option is included there, you might like to check the "server properties" while you are there.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, when I go into the Print folder and right-click on a printer, it either says "use printer online" or "use printer offline" in the right-click menu. When I click one, it changes to the other (message, that is); there is no check-box.

Which message do I want to be showing in the right-click menu: "use printer online" or "use printer offline"?

Also, what am I looking for in "server properties"?

Thank you very much.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi, use printer online, that is the one you want also the default... when active the choice shown will be the opposite ie you will see "use printer offline".

Server properties "advanced" make sure it points to the right location and the default is ALL boxes checked except "log spooler inf events" and "Beep on errors" might help if the problem with the spooler still exists to check these boxes as well.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Print Spooler Won't Keep Running*

Hi Jenae,

It's fixed!!:luxhello::luxhello:

So, about 4 days ago I went to uninstall Soluto. As I expected, the uninstall failed. I looked around and found a clean up too they put out to use in case of an uninstall error.

Once I used it and removed Soluto (settings are supposed to revert back to normal after removal), I went to reset the spooler and see what happens. To my surprise, it was already on automatic.

I looked in Event Viewer and not only was the spooler reset to automatic, but there were 7 services all together that were changes to automatic. Funnily enough, I don't remember any option for services in Soluto.

It's been 4 days now and the spooler has started every time and stayed on automatic.

I opened this thread 3 mo. ago and you've stayed with it. It's been a great learning experience for me as well. Thank you so much for your help with this matter and the suggestions you gave. I appreciate all of your knowledge and dedication! 

Have a great day!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, congratulations your perseverance has paid off, good that you have increased your knowledge as well, thanks for letting us know. I was funnily enough just about to review the whole thread when you posted the good news. I will mark this one as Solved for you.


----------

